# Your opinions on these..........



## lushlynn65 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi, i was looking at these and was wondering if anyone has any opinions on them ie any good. ULTRATHERM BASKING PLATE. 


This is the ultratherm basking plate designed to be mounted on the roof of the vivarium at one end so creating a hot area for basking.
at heating etc...


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

These are essentially the same as the reptile radiators, they are pretty good but you will need to have a fairly warm background temp. (70F ish) for them to heat the viv effecvtively on its own.

I rather like this method of heating, i think theyre much better looking than a dirty great ceramic bulb and more effective than conventional heatmats.

What size of viv would you be looking to heat with it? A simgl plate wont heat anything much larger than a 3/4ft viv.


----------



## lushlynn65 (Jan 20, 2006)

Was looking to heat a 36"x24"x24" viv


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

you should get an ambient temp of about 80-85 in that size of viv I would think. Someone did a review on the reptile radiators recently, that should tell you what sort of temps to expect.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh your so right there Pendle  
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=13010

That will give you a good idea. I'm collating info' for these in my two beardie viv's ones 3*2*2 again and the other is 4.5*2*2ft


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Ah ha! I knew someone had been useful!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

PendleHog said:


> Ah ha! I knew someone had been useful!


----------



## lushlynn65 (Jan 20, 2006)

great info  
What would be the right size and wattage for that size viv??
It would be housing a beardie


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

lushlynn65 said:


> great info
> What would be the right size and wattage for that size viv??
> It would be housing a beardie


Well I'm not convinced yet that these should be used for beardies unless you can supply a basking spot quite close to the radiator. They only come in one size, 75w, keep an eye on the lizard section I'll put a review in there on Monday. I think if you do use one and you have a ocnstant back ground heat of 70f you should be ok but again you'll need that basking spot.. otherwise I'd go with a 100w or 150w ceramic


----------



## lushlynn65 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wouldn't it be pointless in using one if you also have to use a ceramic.
Or am i just being rather dim!!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

lushlynn65 said:


> Wouldn't it be pointless in using one if you also have to use a ceramic.
> Or am i just being rather dim!!


lol.... I've only got the radiators in there at the minute!

The PDF manual on these reckons you can get a hot spot off 100f upto 30cm away from the surface of the radiator... I'm doing tests to see if they'll reach that and I'm not convinced they will without a good ambient room temperture.

My tests using them on the snakes have showed you needed a ambient temp of 70f+ to get the required heat spot of 90f. To get that 100f under the radiator I reckon you need an ambient of 73+ if you have a viv bigger than 3*2*2...

The one in the 3*2*2 isnt doing bad at it but the 4.5*2*2 is struggling a little.... I'll write a decent review on them later


----------



## lushlynn65 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah it will be interesting to know if they're actually worth buying!!!
Thanks to all who responded
Lynn x


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi ya, 

I use those for heating my triple stack for my royals and they seem to love it.

They create a great ambient air temperature a nice hot spot and my snakes actually rest around the sides of them with no burns or worries, plus they are really cheap when compared to the cost of a ceramic bulb, holder, guard etc


----------

